# PCBSD (FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE) on Lenovo Thinkpad Edge - WLAN problem



## webmaster207 (Feb 19, 2012)

A few days ago *I* successfully installed PCBSD9 (based on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE) amd64 on my Lenovo Thinkpad Edge 13" laptop. The internal wlan adapter does not seem to be supported yet, so *I* tried to configure a Dlink DWA-140 which is supported by run(4) according to the hardware notes for 9.0-RELEASE.

The USB stick has the vendor-ID 0x2001 (aka DLINK) and the device ID 0x3c15 (aka RT3070), (shown in the device manager of the operating system "transparent openings in walls") but was not detected by the kernel. I added the vendor and device IDs to "usbdevs" and "if_run*", added "runfw" in my kernel config (copy of GENERIC) as there was a "wrong exec format" error during startup and built/installed a custom kernel.

If *I* connect the stick to the laptop "run0" is now available and firmware is loaded. *I* can run [cmd=]ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev run0[/cmd] but when *I* try to [cmd=]ifconfig wlan0 up scan[/cmd] the run driver crashes and the USB device gets "disconnected".

*dmesg*:

```
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failes! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
```

*I*f *I* re-plug it in:

```
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failes! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
```

Can anyone recommend a working USB wireless device?


----------

